
Copy and paste the real world with your phone using augmented reality - mistersquid
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/4/21246386/augmented-reality-ar-copy-cut-paste-real-world-photoshop-demo
======
aogl
Weirdly just saw this elsewhere, looks interesting.

